# Wendy's Diary



## Wendy Dee (Jan 10, 2009)

Well here I am back on FF nearly four years since my last post!!! (Most of my previous posts were on the NOA and DIVF pages)  I started (but didn't complete) a back-dated DIVF diary...

It's been four years since our last treatment and time for a new diary as DH and I are at the very beginning of the road to adoption!!!

Right now I'm a jumbled mix of excitement, questions and doubts. Hopefully I'll be able to keep this diary up to date and maybe just maybe I'll be sharing it with my adopted children some day.


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Congrats on taking this first next step!  You won't regret it!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Congratulations and Welcome to the adoption pages everyone is really lovely and supportive x xx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Good luck and welcome to the world of adoption


----------



## Wendy Dee (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi! Thank you for the friendly hellos and welcomes! I'm remembering what a wonderfully supportive and informative place FF is and I expect to be here a lot over the coming months! 

Not much to put in my diary at this stage as we are at the very, very beginning of our adoption journey... perhaps a bit of background to start with...

I've been happily married for nearly 8 years. (I was a late starter and didn't meet my DH until my mid 30's)  We both wanted children and aware of ticking biological clocks started trying soon after our wedding but to no avail. Then came the roller coaster ride of investigations, injections, stress and expense that I am sure anyone who finds themselves on this forum is only too aware of. Finally in 2010, with age really not on my side, we began the painful acceptance of the fact that we would never have a birth child.

Four years on I still sometimes get the lump in my throat and tears at my eyes when I talk or think too much about what might have been/ should have been BUT life does go on and I know that I have so very much in my life to be grateful for. Indeed, the last four years have passed by very happily (and alarmingly quickly)!

Even when we were still having treatment adoption was something that we had discussed and were both open to the prospect of. It is something that has always been at the back of our minds these last few years and we've talked about it from time to time always concluding "yes definitely... but not just now"

Then in January we both watched the channel four documentary "Finding Mum and Dad". We began talking seriously about adoption again and requested an information pack from our local authority. This time last week DH phoned the number in the pack for an informal chat and gave some details. 2 days later a social worker called back and has arranged to visit us this Friday to explain the process in more detail. She said the visit will take about 2 hours.

I'm not really sure what to expect or what (if anything) she'll expect us to already know. I'm trying really hard not to obsess about it but can't seem to stop myself from spending all my spare time on the internet reading anything and everything adoption related!!!


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello Wendy,

It's always so sad reading about someone's infertility, and sometimes I think sadder still when it's summarised so briefly, because we all know it isn't a small thing at all.  It's so lovely to read that you have managed to find happiness despite that, and I think being able to have that happy time between fertility treatment and moving on to adoption, which not everyone can, will leave you in a much better place to deal with the emotional stresses and strains of adopting.

All the best,

Wyxie xx


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes, I agree with Wyxie. I think the time between your last diary and this one says it all, really. It is a time most of us here can empathise with.  

Enjoy every bit of this next roller-coaster, and go at the pace you are happy with. The initial meeting is for you to ask questions about the process, to make a decision about where to apply. Gather as much info from different sources as you can. The forum here is full of people with different personalities and lifestyles, at all different stages, and every one of them is lovely and helpful.


----------

